# De-burring Small Holes



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't have time to go thru all eighteen pages of this thread, so my oppologies if something similar has already been posted.

Very simply made de-burring tools are shown in the attached photos.  Not my idea.  Saw it in Home Shop Machinist magazine some years ago so I bought some 1/4" shank carbide burrs.  Whipped them out and use them almost every day for their intended purpose.  Not pretty, just utilitarian.  In one of the photos, I've gently de-burred some 8 x 40 tapped threads after enlarging the factory 6 x 48 threads in a Rem 700 receiver.  Knurling is certainly optional.  I did it so my arthed up fingers can hold on.

Happy machining,

Ron


----------



## brino (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Ron,

I hadn't seen that before.
Thanks!

-brino


----------



## oldboy1950 (Jun 7, 2015)

thats a great tip, thanks Ron


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 7, 2015)

like it, now another TO MAKE PROJECT to put on the list


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a couple of pin vises that I use for that.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 7, 2015)

and I just made a drill chuck  3/8 for holding the burr


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 7, 2015)

Great idea and a nice project! Thanks for posting, Ron!


----------



## thomas s (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting Ron great idea. thomas s


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 8, 2015)

Something permanent would be good.  I've used pin vises in the past for such task.


----------



## ogberi (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice!  I have some burrs just kicking around in my toolbox, and some nice mystery-metal aluminum rod that'll do nicely.  It'll give me a chance to practice knurling.


----------



## Andre (Jun 8, 2015)

I've used rotary burrs in pin vises or wooden knobs, and like how they don't have to be perfectly perpendicular to chamfer the hole. However the chamfer angle does vary between hole sizes, because it is round.


----------



## cazclocker (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a great idea - thank you for sharing!
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## Micke S (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for posting, very nice and useful tools !


----------



## mctech1980 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks very much for the post, good idea!


----------



## jb1911 (Aug 4, 2015)

Where do you get these burs?


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Aug 14, 2015)

jb1911 said:


> Where do you get these burs?



You can get them from almost any machinery tooling catalog.  I got mine from Enco on sale.  They're not expensive, but very useful.


----------



## Line_Bore (Oct 31, 2015)

I salvaged a keyless chuck from a dumpster-bound cordless drill for just that purpose. Works pretty good for hole clean up/deburring with a reamer or drill of you're away from your machine, too.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------

